# Ping reduzieren



## Jan2006 (2. August 2009)

Nabend Leute
Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Immer wenn ich mit nem Kumpel BF2 zocken will und meine Schwester am PC sitzt hab ich nen Ping von 300 bis 600, weil sie immer über Youtube Musikviedeos guckt. Ich hab schon nach ner Möglichkeit gesucht den Ping zu drücken, hab aber nicht wirklich brauchbare Ergebnisse gefunden. Vielleicht wisst ihr ein Programm oder nen Trick mit dem ich die Belastung durch meine Schwester reduzieren kann.
MfG
Jan


----------



## riedochs (2. August 2009)

Manche router beiten die Moeglichkeit die verfuegbare Bandbreite fuer jende PC einzeln einzustellen.


----------



## Jan2006 (3. August 2009)

Reduziert das denn dann meinen Ping beim Spielen?
Und wo könnte ich das bei meinem Router einstellen. Ist ein Siemens Speedport W 500V.
MfG
Jan


----------



## KempA (3. August 2009)

FastPath wäre ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## P4D (3. August 2009)

Jan2006 schrieb:


> Reduziert das denn dann meinen Ping beim Spielen?
> Und wo könnte ich das bei meinem Router einstellen. Ist ein Siemens Speedport W 500V.
> MfG
> Jan


  Ja das würde den Ping reduzieren. Meines wissen können das Siemens Router aber nicht. AVMs können das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## K3n$! (3. August 2009)

Aber Fastpath ?

Wenn er schon Probleme bekommt, wenn seine Schwester nur Youtube Videos guckt, wie sieht es dann mit der Leitung an sich aus ?
Kann dann überhaupt FP geschaltet werden ?

Aber grundsätzlich nichts gegen Fastpath 


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## DrSin (3. August 2009)

Zumal man eigentlich relativ problemlos Downstream neben dem Spielen haben kann (bei >4000K Leitung).
Erst wenn der Upstream (zb durch Tauschbörsen) beansprucht wird geht den Ping ganz gewaltig in den Keller.


----------



## Potman (3. August 2009)

Hast du zufällig DSL-Lite? Dann kannst du auch Fastpath vergessen..... 
Da hilft nur eins: Deine schwester ausm Netz werfen 

mfg


----------



## Jan2006 (3. August 2009)

Also erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Ich hab ne 6000'er Leitung und komme laut Tests auf etwa 4700 kb.
Ob Fastpath bei mir geschaltet werden kann weiß ich nicht und das mit dem Upstream stimmt soweit weil meine Schwester gestern Abend wohl auch  Bilder hochgeladen hat. Wobei sie aber gesagt hatte das sie nur 5 bis 10 Minuten Bilder hochlud und danach nur per ICQ gechattet und Youtube videos geguckt hat.
Aber was ich eigentlich suche ist ein Programm was den Up- und Downstream meiner Schwester begrenzt sodass ich in Ruhe spielen kann.
MfG
Jan


----------



## K3n$! (3. August 2009)

Eigentlich müsstest du mit der Leitung keine Probleme haben, wenn deine Schwester nur Youtube Videos guckt und nebenbei ein wenig chattet und du nur zockst.

Kann es sein, dass noch irgendwas anderes an Programmen im Hintergrund mitläuft wie P2P-Programme oder etwas anderes, was den Ping so beeinflusst ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. August 2009)

ich würde jetzt einfach mal behaupten, dass da was falsch läuft.
so einen ping bei so einer leitung kann ich mir beim besten willen nciht vorstellen.
wenn ich cod4 etc. spiele und nebenbei noch was runterlade habe ich einen ping von etwa 120 bei dsl450 (bitte nicht lachen...sowas gibt es wirklich).

allerdings beutze ich auch cFos.


----------



## Jan2006 (3. August 2009)

P2P Programme nutzen weder ich noch meine Schwester ( die weiß wahrschinlich nichtmal was P2P heißt ) und den hohen ping hat sie verursacht indem sie sachen HOCHgeladen hat und da liegt dann ja auch das Problem. Deshalb suche ich ja jetzt auch nen Progamm mit dem ich ihren Upstream beschränken kann.
MfG
Jan


----------



## NuTSkuL (3. August 2009)

also es gibt zwar programme mit dem man die prozesspriorität festlegen kann, aber ob das an dieser stelle weiter hilft sei erstmal dahin gestellt.
die "hardcore" methode wär natürlich einfach sie vom router auszuschliessen oder einfacg youtube zu blocken.
ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das nicht in deiner absicht liegt.


----------



## Jan2006 (3. August 2009)

ne das kommt nicht in Frage. Ihre Bandbreite begrenzen ist vollkommen in Ordnung aber sie vom Inet auszuschließen nicht.


----------



## dot (3. August 2009)

Fastpath bringt nichts wenn die Bandbreite woanders massiv abgegriffen wird. Ich wuerde mir mal NetLimiter & Co anschauen und auf dem anderen PC installieren.


----------



## Jan2006 (3. August 2009)

werd ich mal machen und gucken obs das macht was ich möchte
MfG


----------



## Jan2006 (5. August 2009)

so ich hab mir mal die Pro Version angeguckt wenn mir mal einer sagen könnte wie ich da noch regeln definiere müsste mein Proglem eigentlich beseitigt sein


----------

